# Small Kegs



## dreamboat (14/7/05)

I was down at Hungries the other day (breakfast of champions!!!) and they seemed to be having trouble with their soft serve/icecream thing machine.
The bloke pulled open the door at the front of the thing, and living in this little hidey hole under the dispensing tap were 4 little kegs. I would punt these to be of the order of 5 litres in size.
When i looked at the dispense head on the machine, there were 3 or 4 separate nozzles feeding in this flavour syrup from the kegs... souds just like the coke/pepsi setup, but with different sized kegs.

Anybody have any leads on this stuff???


dreamboat


----------



## Linz (16/7/05)

Taylors is the manufacturer of the machine

Macas have the same thickshake dispenser too

the distributor of the machine is in silverwater

not too much info I reckon

I feel these particular kegs would only be good for hand pumped ales as the pressure "in" is in the lid not the the top of the body and the cost to weld a connection in would kill any cost saving


----------



## Bidtfaun (16/7/05)

I have one of these kegs, and am currently in the process of getting it ready for use...I picked it up off Ebay for $32....they are 8 L in capacity, which is the equivalent of 24 x 330 ml bottles. It has a 'syrup' (beer) outlet but as it had no lid, I bought one which has a relief valve in it....also grabbed a gas in connector, and picked up a 1/2" BSP socket to weld onto the body, which the connector will then obviously screw into. my only potential problem is getting the welding done so that a urethane seal can be used..I have a method in mind, and I am pretty sure my mate can do it...he has a TIG welder and plenty of argon gas (yes it will be done for free...or probably some alcohol  ...this should ensure a good seal and no pressure loss. I have no idea where the previous owner of my keg got this one...it only has a couple of small dents, and is in very good nick....should be a great party keg!


----------



## Linz (16/7/05)

A bit of a quick think and..............







KA-BLAM








nipple to fit socket in lid

"T" piece(s/steel of course) female to go onto nipple then gas in on one side and relief valve on other. All sealed with thread tape

TADAAAA !!!

wadda ya rekon????????????


----------



## Bidtfaun (17/7/05)

from what I heard using teflon tape is not enough if you want to keep your keg at pressure for extended periods...but if it is for one night (at a party etc) I reckon it might be enough to hold carbonation and pouring pressure...but then again I am only speculating ( no experience kegging......yet) so don't listen to me...someone else must have experience with using teflon to seal threaded connections?


----------



## Linz (18/7/05)

Hmmm......back to the thinking step......mebbe...fibre washer???


----------



## Justin (18/7/05)

No expert here either but I would have thought that teflon tape would seal it just fine. That's good thinking Linz too with the T set up.

Anyone got a picture of these bad boys, I'd be curious just to have a look. I have my own 3Gals so I don't need one but I'd be interested for a look.

Cheers, JD


----------



## Bidtfaun (18/7/05)




----------



## Offline (18/7/05)

What does the lid look like?
Or is it part of the dispenser?
And if so will the corny lid fit?

offline


----------



## Linz (18/7/05)

Usually a "race track" lid with the gas fitting where the relief valve normally is.



But that one looks like the regular corny lid


----------



## Bidtfaun (18/7/05)

yeah I got a regular corny lid with a relief valve in it. I have everything I need to have a gas in ...just have to get it welded


----------



## Linz (18/7/05)

Why damage it?. Why not go the "T" piece route?


----------



## iand (18/7/05)

Justin said:


> No expert here either but I would have thought that teflon tape would seal it just fine. That's good thinking Linz too with the T set up.
> 
> Anyone got a picture of these bad boys, I'd be curious just to have a look. I have my own 3Gals so I don't need one but I'd be interested for a look.
> 
> ...


I work in the natural gas pipe lines at 7,300 kpa plus we use teflon tape foe screw fittings and a different type for stainless


----------



## Bidtfaun (18/7/05)

Good point about the t piece idea....I should look into it. I would need a reducer or 2 so it would all screw together. But at the same time, welding the fitting on would not ruin the keg....the guy who will be welding it is very experienced with food grade stainless steel. I will have to have a think about it...maybe I'll work out what fittings I'll need first and decide if it is worth doing. 

Re: teflon tape being ok for this....cool, if it'll work it simplifies the welding that will be done


----------



## Bidtfaun (18/7/05)

iand aren't gas fittings usually a tapered thread? tapered threads give a much better seal than straight threads don't they?


----------



## ozbrewer (18/7/05)

does anyone know where to pic these up from?


----------



## Offline (21/7/05)

Hi,

I had a chat with my local Macas manager today.  

He informs me that the ones they now use are around 4 liters and the 8 liter ones are being slowly phased out. This has been going on for some years now. He also said something about 1.5-2.0 liter ones (a bit small me thinks). <_< 

He told me that they refill and reuse the kegs in store so there arent heaps lying around. And the Taylor service man takes the old/faulty kegs when they replace/repair the machines.  

hope this helps

Brian


----------



## Offline (5/9/05)

It took a while but I got my hands on 3 of these kegs.  They are the 4 L type, in good condition and the price was right.  They should all fit in one esky i.e. 12 L three flavours mmmmm :beerbang: . Now all I need is a dedicated party keg regulator and adaptor for my soda stream bottle.


----------



## Jye (6/9/05)

Damn nice Offline :super: I will have to take a few brews along to Maccas next time and see if I can get one.... but there is a good chance to manager is still under 18  

What type of connection is the gas in on the lid?


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (6/9/05)

excuse my ignorance but I only see 1 port on the top

do you have to drill and attach anotheror what???


----------



## Kramer (6/9/05)

Ohh goody I have a friend who works in Maccas she is 2IC she might be able to help me out here! Might give her a message now!


----------



## Ross (6/9/05)

Steve the Zymologist said:


> excuse my ignorance but I only see 1 port on the top
> 
> do you have to drill and attach anotheror what???
> [post="75512"][/post]​



Yep, they look like the ones my hbs has, been waiting for them to modify them...


----------



## dreamboat (6/9/05)

I can see one fitting in the lid (gas in?) and another in the top of the body which i would imagine has a dip tube running off the bottom of it.

Very nice looking bits of gear, and I am insanely jealous of those who have "scored" some.



dreamboat


----------



## cubbie (6/9/05)

The other othion is a tap-a-draft system. they come with 6L bottles. Mine works a treat and sits in the fridge. I have 4 bottles, but might look at getting a few more. Having the option to dispense with some NO2 is good as well.


----------



## Wortgames (6/9/05)

another option:

If you go into Bunnings, they have some nice stainless steel garden sprayers. I have a couple of plastic ones I've modded to use as party kegs (just use the hand pump to pressurise) and i've been tempted to get a stainless one. They are about $80 from memory.


----------



## Offline (6/9/05)

Apparently there is some part that attaches to the nipple on the lid, then the quick disconnect clips to that. Its a smaller disconnect then the corny type gas ones. 

Im thinking of putting some gas line on the nipple with a hose clamp then attach a relief valve and some type of disconnect to this. There is no check/one-way valve in the nipple so the disconnect will have to have close when disconnected or I will need a separate valve. 

The nipple just screws in to the lid so I could replace it with some thing else but it needs to keep clear of the handle. Here is a pic of the lid and nipple inside and out. Any ideas couldnt hurt. 

Ps. I got them from the company that services their machines not maccas, but it was the maccas manager who organised it all for me.


----------



## pint of lager (6/9/05)

A solution would be to buy some stainless steel tubeless tyre valves and fit those to the lid. Then, fit a tyre filler chuck to your gas line.

You do this by cutting the gas line, fitting an inline quick disconnect, as used by air tools and available at larger automobile shops, and then a tyre filler chuck. It is then a simple matter to swap from a regular disconnect for filling cornies, to the tyre valve filler chuck.

To purge the headspace, gas up the keg, press down on the valve to release pressure.

A tyre valve filler chuck is great for gassing up PET bottles with a tyre valve fitted. A must have for gadget head brewers.


----------



## Stagger (6/9/05)

Unscrew the nipple and get someone to machine up an adapter to fit a normal gas connection.


Stagger


----------



## Jye (6/9/05)

> Unscrew the nipple and get someone to machine up an adapter to fit a normal gas connection.



If you end up getting an adaptor machined have a few made up because I wouldn't mind having one


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/9/05)

I just spoke to somone who works at a local Maccas (can't tell you who, where or how I know them...dammned Privacy Act! :lol: ). 

She said the manager there is really easy going and even sold some parts for the orange juice machine to some random woman who called up asking the other day. 

I asked her to check out the syrup keg situation for me...fingers crossed  

PZ.


----------



## Ross (8/9/05)

Now how do I persuade my daughter that Macca's is a good career choice?


----------



## Offline (18/9/05)

Ok here is my solution for the gas inlet concerns, ss tubeless tyre valves, it also works as a pressure relief valve, Ill force carbonate through the beer out Q.D. and if I ever need to or want to I can also dispense with a hand pump, remembering the 2 day rule with air pumped beers though. 

POL 

Thanks for the idea; Ill probably just fit a tyre filler chuck to my soda stream/party set up.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/9/05)

I've got a bit of a space problem right now... where would I be able to get some of these kegs??

I like the idea of them... like was written earlier, it's good for parties


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/9/05)

The girl looking into them for me was told NO  

PZ.


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/9/05)

Also on the idea of small kegs- does west end still make those 5L kegs of draught? It will mean having to drink the stuff, but if it's what I have to do to get one, I'll do it


----------



## Offline (29/9/06)

Hi all,

Just an up date on my mini keg setup

I have had a ss adaptor made so that I can fit a standard corny gas post to the hole in the lid.




I only got 3 made up (as I only had 3 gas posts). 




Im going to plug the other lids so that I can store beer in more then 3 mini kegs, then swap the lids over when I want to serve from it.




offline


----------



## goatherder (29/9/06)

awesome work offline. It would be great to get a source for these kegs.


----------



## berazafi (29/9/06)

Offline said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just an up date on my mini keg setup
> 
> ...





pressure relief  :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## KoNG (3/2/07)

I finally got around to sorting out some adapters for my mini kegs.
the guys at Gameco made me some brass ones for a small fee...  




Because the female thread in a gas post is not a often used BSP (i think.? Offline..probably why your mate had trouble making the S/S adapters) I decided to grab the 1/2" BSP male taylor plugs and then just get the above adapter made.. which is 1/8" BSP male to 1/2" BSP female. looks like this now..




i'm still waiting on a couple more of these little kegs, but for now i have two different shaped ones! the newer ones are taller and skinnier and actually hold an extra Pint.. :super: 




Because of the taller skinny one, its hard to find a suitable esky to fit it and then fit QD's and beer line for a tap out the side. SO for now, i'm just going to use something i already have. which is an Ali cold drinks bucket.





I've got a mate sorting me with some neoprene offcuts from billabong, so i plan to make a 'lid' so to speak which will go around and over the handles and have holes cut out for the kegs.
heres an aerial view just for fun.. 




(excuse the last 2 photo's quality, they were done with my phone)

Thats it for now...
just need a Party, BBQ or picnic to attend and i'll be sorted... :lol:


----------



## KoNG (7/2/07)

Kegs got filled last night, but after quite some time with napisan sitting in it.. the taller keg still had some residual odour of a little stale chocolate syrup that was stuck in the top corner wall.. 

anyone know of the best way for me to remove the smell...?
i still racked abrew in there and i'll see if its detectable... but would still like to get rid of it.!!

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## T.D. (7/2/07)

KoNG said:


> Kegs got filled last night, but after quite some time with napisan sitting in it.. the taller keg still had some residual odour of a little stale chocolate syrup that was stuck in the top corner wall..
> 
> anyone know of the best way for me to remove the smell...?
> i still racked abrew in there and i'll see if its detectable... but would still like to get rid of it.!!
> ...



The only thing I can think of that would potentially do a better job than napisan would be caustic... Maybe give that a try. Once its fully clean, if it still smells at all I'm sure once you've put a couple of brews through it the smell will dissipate.


----------



## Gerard_M (7/2/07)

KoNG said:


> Kegs got filled last night, but after quite some time with napisan sitting in it.. the taller keg still had some residual odour of a little stale chocolate syrup that was stuck in the top corner wall..
> 
> anyone know of the best way for me to remove the smell...?
> i still racked abrew in there and i'll see if its detectable... but would still like to get rid of it.!!
> ...



fill it with Porter, problem solved!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D. (8/2/07)

Gerard_M said:


> fill it with Porter, problem solved!
> Cheers
> Gerard



Adds a new meaning to "Chocolate Porter"  

"A delightful porter, true to style, with rich roasted maltiness and a beautiful tan head that lingers in the glass. Also a hint of Maccas choccie sundae on the back palate" :huh:


----------



## Offline (8/2/07)

Replacing the orings, seals and any part not made of steel would help too, if you havent already that is. 

Remember these kegs have had chocolate, vanilla or strawberry syrup in them for years.


----------



## KoNG (8/2/07)

Offline said:


> Replacing the orings, seals and any part not made of steel would help too, if you havent already that is.
> 
> Remember these kegs have had chocolate, vanilla or strawberry syrup in them for years.



I'd say you are spot on Offline... a little birdy mentioned the O-rings to me yesterday.
the keg is full now so we'll see how it goes, but i'll get a replacement in anyways.

:beer: 
KoNG


----------



## KoNG (8/2/07)

Gerard_M said:


> fill it with Porter, problem solved!
> Cheers
> Gerard



think i'll just change the seals....  
unless you have some porter ready that i could fill it with..? do you deliver.?


----------



## Doogiechap (13/2/07)

A question to all of those people who have these kegs. Will a corny lid fit in place of the original ?
Cheers
Doug


----------



## KoNG (13/2/07)

the smaller stumpy one in my photo's have the same lid doogie, but the taller skinny one seems to be a little different. Most people have the shorter ones anyway. You would have to drill the keg for a gas post if you were to interchange lids.


----------



## Offline (13/2/07)

Yes the corny lids will fit on mine but the mini keg lids wont fit in the corny kegs, the handle is too wide and hits the rubber keg handles.


----------



## Doogiechap (13/2/07)

Thanks sooooo much chaps ! Do you think that one of these will solve my gas post problems ?


----------



## KoNG (13/2/07)

right you are.! i hadnt tried it that way, but the handle on my corny is much smaller than the taylor mini kegs handle.

May i ask why you are wanting to know doogiechap.?


----------



## KoNG (13/2/07)

would definately work and would be ideal if you can part with the cash. my adapters cost $10 and gas posts cost around $22 from memory. $90 and $30 odd is a big difference, especially if you need to kit out a few kegs


----------



## Offline (14/2/07)

KoNG said:


> would definately work and would be ideal if you can part with the cash. my adapters cost $10 and gas posts cost around $22 from memory. $90 and $30 odd is a big difference, especially if you need to kit out a few kegs




I agree they would definitely work. Remember if you have lots of these small kegs you can just purchase as many of these lids as you need for dispensing (eg 1 or 2) and use the lids that came with the mini kegs for storing beer in them.


----------



## KoNG (14/2/07)

offline... arent the lids that come with the kegs essentialy an open system.? probably not best for storage. or did you get something to block the 1/8" threaded hole.?


----------



## Offline (14/2/07)

KoNG said:


> offline... arent the lids that come with the kegs essentialy an open system.? probably not best for storage. or did you get something to block the 1/8" threaded hole.?



The original gas QD can be obtained, but the post have no valve in them so they need to be keep connected to the gas. Plus then you have two different types QD's.

So on the storage ones just block the hole in the lid with a ss bolt for example. Then use a liquid QD to gas it up via the liquid post. Time to serve replace lid with the one that has a gas QD on it. 

i only have two pluto guns on my party setup, so i only have two dispencing lids, but i have 8 mini kegs.


----------



## KoNG (14/2/07)

yeh i have the original QD's, but i dont use them.
that would work well with the s/s bolt... and you can always prime them as i am doing, instead of force carbing.


----------



## Doogiechap (22/2/07)

Chaps, I got my Keg (borrowed a lid from one of my Corny's till Newguy's lids arrive) and had a 1/2" bsp socket welded into it for my Taylor Gas plug. 


Now i can't get the lid on till I remove the plug... Idiot !! I'll play with the handle to see if I can work around it when I empty it of beer next   Idiot !!


----------



## KoNG (22/2/07)

:lol: yeh i mentioned that in post 51 Doogie...
bummer
looks like you will need to get the gas post put on the actual keg.!?

Edit: hang on... cant you fill the keg, put lid on (minus gas post), then screw gas post in...?
(reverse process when keg empty....)


----------



## Doogiechap (22/2/07)

Yep if I want to remove the lid I need to unscrew the gas post so it can be done but just a PITA  
I can angle the lid enough to get the racking hose in to fill so laziness will dictate that my filling and cleaning regime will be slightly different to the norm  .
I got my bronco tap and sodastream adaptor over the past couple of days so the party setup is close 
Just need to find an attractively prices cylindrical cooler.  
Thanks for all of your help and advice on this guy's.
Cheers
Doug



KoNG said:


> :lol: yeh i mentioned that in post 51 Doogie...
> bummer
> looks like you will need to get the gas post put on the actual keg.!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wortgames (22/2/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Just need to find an attractively prices cylindrical cooler.



Doug, keep your eye on K-Mart - they have been flogging those 'Bubba Keg' coolers at various prices over the last few months, sometimes they are even in the bargain bin. They are just a bit too short for a normal 3gal corny by my calculations, but they'd probably be perfect for the mini kegs.


----------



## KoNG (22/2/07)

what do they consist of wortgames....? sound promosing.


Edit: ignore question, google is my friend.


----------



## Doogiechap (22/2/07)

Cheers WG I saw those on special a few weeks ago. They would be a good look indeed.  
KoNG they are a small cylindrical cooler but with a huge bling factor.


----------



## KoNG (24/4/07)

Didnt want to hijack the other poppet thread.
So, i'm in need of a poppet for the beer post of one of these kegs... anyone have any idea what type they are..? (to save me pulling another apart tonight..?)

ppfft here's me thinking i was getting some great little "free" kegs.


----------



## pb unleaded (30/6/07)

I have a small keg maybe 10lt, it was filled with some granuled stuff. When I cleaned it there was a lid inside and there are also two removable filters inside. I was thinking of using this keg as a hopback but would prefer to use it as a party keg. What would be the best way to convert it?

thanks

arthur


----------



## KoNG (23/9/15)

I've got 4 or 5 of these Mini Kegs that i never got around to setting up, which I might look to sell in the near future. I'm not using any more than the 4 that I already have set up.
Check out the photo's on page 2, the remaining ones are all of the shorter style, which hold a little over 3.5L
They would obviously need the adapters made - by Gameco or similar - as I haven't done that. they cost me about $10 each plus postage - and then the male gas post.

PM me if anyone is keen - with a decent price! But they will go on Ebay soon... to the keenest of party going keggers.
Will post the ebay link when i get around to it.


----------



## Mardoo (23/9/15)

Ah, so that's what those are for. I picked up one of the small ones for mix recently to use as a HEX housing. Cool beans.


----------

